
Ask HN: Entity Framework 7 guide - VohuMana
Hello all, I am doing a side project to learn web development back to front end.  I am using ASP .Net WebApi and Entity Framework with Visual Studio 2015.  In VS2015 I noticed there are some new class libraries which build NuGet packages and are meant for the new cross platform Asp .Net, I ran into issues with the new EF and am not sure what all has changed since the last version.  Any recommendations for getting started with the new project structure and EF7?  Thanks :)
======
Zikas
you can take a look at
[http://ef.readthedocs.org/en/latest/](http://ef.readthedocs.org/en/latest/)
I've been using it to get startd with ef7 and I find that it's well explained

